# best road feeders???



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

ive used all seasons in the past and really liked their 100lb atv feeders, but they've gone to a new motor and im having zero luck getting it to spread the corn like i like. do you guys have an recommendations for what you think the best truck or atv road feeder is? i rely on these a lot in the fall and need to get it squared away before season starts. thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Change the motor/spinner plate on your feeder to a different design.


----------



## hunt2442 (May 7, 2008)

I like the Venado road feeder the best. Have one from Llamco that doesnt spread well at all.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I second the Venado Aluminum Road feeders!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I've had a 100# feeder by spincast for the last 10 years and it's been a good one. It is exactly like the one made for Foreverlast. See the attached GM link. Foreverlast also makes a 50#

http://search.gandermountain.com/?D=foreverlast&Nty=1&N=0&Dk=0&Ntt=foreverlast


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

My teenage sons in the back of the truck works pretty good for me.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I have a Sweeny that is 6 or 7 years old and has seen a lot of miles without any problems... has a nice adjustment for the amount of feed you want to throw and you can set it to throw milo if you want...


----------



## mauiredneck (Feb 2, 2006)

I have tried the above mentioned but prefer the Diamond.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I use a Lamco on my Polaris Ranger


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Agree Lamco best tailgate feeder built, picture is a 50lb. Unique cup on spinner holds feed from dripping out when driving over rough sendaros etc...


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

I am looking for one that does not spread feed out real far, so if anyone would like for me to take one that they dont like or dont use of their hands. PM me and maybe we can do some dealing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> I second the Venado Aluminum Road feeders!!


X3 on the Venado Aluminum feeder. I don't have one, but, I'm really impressed with its quality construction. The best part is, it is unbelievably light. which makes it extremely easy to put in the receiver hitch.

The only downside to them is the control cord extremely hard to keep track of. If you don't store it under lock and key it gets lost. And the thing has an unbelievable appetite for receiver hitch pins. :slimer:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> X3 on the Venado Aluminum feeder. I don't have one, but, I'm really impressed with its quality construction. The best part is, it is unbelievably light. which makes it extremely easy to put in the receiver hitch.
> 
> The only downside to them is the control cord extremely hard to keep track of. If you don't store it under lock and key it gets lost. And the thing has an unbelievable appetite for receiver hitch pins. :slimer:


I think it was those sneeky little masked bandits taking those items for their little road feeders!! If I could only get them to return those when their done with them!! I'm just saying!!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

hook'n'em said:


> My teenage sons in the back of the truck works pretty good for me.


 Haha yeah if I need to seed a field I put a case of beer, two seats, and a bag of seed in between the seats in the bed of the pickup and put two buddys back there.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

!st post hit it on the head. Just adjust the spinner or motor and change the "throw". 
I build my own feeders. Buy a hi torque motor and plate and get after it. 

Charlie


----------

